# EN: inside (of) X, outside (of) X - preposition



## coriinutza13

hi. How is correct to say:
1. It is inside you.
2. It is inside of you.
Thx


----------



## geostan

Either one. I tend to use the form without *of*.


----------



## walta

Depends on the context, the second one sounds more figurative... You would need to provide a full sentence.


----------



## jann

I agree that both are possible, and that more context is essential.


----------



## Kaoutch

Same problem I guess : can you tell me the difference between "inside the house" and "inside OF the house" ?

Thanks in advance !

K.


----------



## Kelly B

As usual it depends on the context, particularly whether inside is used as a preposition or a noun.

When inside is a preposition, I'd usually omit of, though it's allowed. I went inside the house. You may not wear shoes inside the house.

When inside is a noun, though, you'll probably need of:
I am working on *the *inside *of *the house.


----------



## matt1997

Hello, I think I understood, could you tell me if these sentences are all grammatically correct? Here I am using the preposition and not the noun. So if I follow you both are possible
They are inside the bar.
They are inside of the bar.
They are in the bar.
They are outside the bar.
They are outside of the bar.
They are out the bar.
They are out of the bar.
As a french speaker I would use automatically ‘of’ as we use it constantly in my language, but I am learning to do without ‘of’😁.
Best regards,


----------



## Kelly B

They are out the bar. - This doesn't work at all.
They are out of the bar. - This is possible, but sounds weird. They _went_ out _of_ the bar would make more sense.

The rest are ok.


----------



## matt1997

Thanks for your answer Kelly B, the inside/outside thing is clearer in my mind now  .
So do you mean that when I use “out“ we expect the preposition “of” next to it?
When you say it sounds weird, do you mean that english speakers tend to use “out of” with the idea of movement (and not when they’re still)?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Out_, contrairement à _outside_, implique généralement un mouvement. On dit donc _They went *out of* the bar_ et dans ce cas le _of_ est rarement omis. Mais pour décrire l'état, on utilise _outside_ et dans ce cas le _of_ est très souvent omis : _The are *outside (of)* the bar_.


----------



## matt1997

Bonjour maître capello, merci/thanks for your answer.
Quand vous dîtes que le of est rarement omis, vous pensez que c’est donc possible?

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

matt1997 said:


> Quand vous dîtes que le of est rarement omis, vous pensez que c’est donc possible?


Dans la langue familière à l'oral, on dit souvent _out o'_ et il pourrait arriver que certains omettent complètement la préposition, mais ce n'est pas standard.



matt1997 said:


> P.S : *sorry I’ve been changing the topic without noticing it, should I create a new discussion ?*


Oui.


----------



## matt1997

merci 👌😁


----------

